# Ko Olina prices dropping



## gblotter (Aug 26, 2011)

There are deals to be found at Ko Olina.  I recently won this 2BR EOY Ocean View week for $6960. 

see http://www.ebay.com/itm/230660883734

I have been monitoring Ko Olina prices on eBay for some time, and that is the lowest price this year for any Ocean View week.  It is also lower than any price listed in dioxide45's ROFR database.  The best deals outside of eBay are at least $1500 higher, but that may be changing too.

Prices for Ko Olina Mountain View units are dropping even more dramatically.  By comparison, this 2BR EOY Mountain View week received no bids at $4997.

see http://www.ebay.com/itm/200643403955


----------



## GregT (Aug 26, 2011)

gblotter said:


> There are deals to be found at Ko Olina.  I recently won this 2BR EOY Ocean View week for $6960.
> 
> see http://www.ebay.com/itm/230660883734
> 
> ...



That is a good price -- congratulations on that property!   I've also watched Ko Olina for awhile and saw that auction too, I'm glad you're the winner.  That will make for nice back to back weeks with your MOC!

Best,

Greg


----------



## gblotter (Aug 26, 2011)

GregT said:


> That will make for nice back to back weeks with your MOC!


Yep - that's the idea.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice- and I remember in '06 when they were asking 40K+ for those weeks. I love Ko'Olina. If only it wasn't a 12 hour trip for us....


----------



## sjnoble (Aug 26, 2011)

We love Ko olina as well, and it's a perfect vacation place with our little one.
Just curious, how much is the maintenance fee for 2-BR EOY?


----------



## gblotter (Aug 26, 2011)

sjnoble said:


> Just curious, how much is the maintenance fee for 2-BR EOY?


EOY maintenance fees are roughly $827 (paid annually).


----------



## SuperBeav39 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Nice deal*



gblotter said:


> There are deals to be found at Ko Olina.  I recently won this 2BR EOY Ocean View week for $6960.
> 
> see http://www.ebay.com/itm/230660883734
> 
> ...



That's a good price, congrats!  I'm curious to see what the holiday season brings for the Ebay pricing.  Last year in the Dec - Jan timeframe it seemed like multiple EOY Ocean Views went for around $5,000 apiece.  Last year was my first year really monitoring Ko Olina prices, so I don't know if that is an anomoly or if the holiday season (ie, MFs due) always brings a glut of inventory into the resale market.

Either way, that's a bargain and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## gblotter (Aug 26, 2011)

SuperBeav39 said:


> I'm curious to see what the holiday season brings for the Ebay pricing.  Last year in the Dec - Jan timeframe it seemed like multiple EOY Ocean Views went for around $5,000 apiece.  Last year was my first year really monitoring Ko Olina prices, so I don't know if that is an anomoly or if the holiday season (ie, MFs due) always brings a glut of inventory into the resale market.


I was hoping to not pay more than $6K for an EOY Ocean View, but there were relatively few popping-up on eBay.  This one was a good deal compared to others that I had been monitoring, so I jumped at it.

I would expect a big increase in the number of resale listings over the next few months as some people will want to avoid paying the 2012 maintenance fees.

Although this is now a done-deal, my curiosity will force me to continue monitoring Ko Olina prices.  With the continued economic turmoil the timeshare market seems to be getting even softer, so I wouldn't be surprised to see the super-low prices you mention toward year-end.


----------



## scpoidog (Aug 27, 2011)

*MF's?*



gblotter said:


> I was hoping to not pay more than $6K for an EOY Ocean View, but there were relatively few popping-up on eBay.  This one was a good deal compared to others that I had been monitoring, so I jumped at it.
> 
> I would expect a big increase in the number of resale listings over the next few months as some people will want to avoid paying the 2012 maintenance fees.
> 
> Although this is now a done-deal, my curiosity will force me to continue monitoring Ko Olina prices.  With the continued economic turmoil the timeshare market seems to be getting even softer, so I wouldn't be surprised to see the super-low prices you mention toward year-end.



Congrats on your purchase. I was wondering when you have to start paing mt fees.  Were the 2011 fees paid?  It's going to be tough to write the check for the 2012 dues when you cant use until 2013 (we also own eoy odd).


----------



## ondeadlin (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice buy.  

With those MFs, I expect prices will continue to slowly drop until the economy improves. Once the economy improves, however, I think we'll see some appreciation, given that it's a very attractive resort and the area is still in developer sales.


----------



## gblotter (Aug 28, 2011)

scpoidog said:


> Congrats on your purchase. I was wondering when you have to start paing mt fees.  Were the 2011 fees paid?  It's going to be tough to write the check for the 2012 dues when you cant use until 2013 (we also own eoy odd).


2011 maintenance fees are already paid.  I pay maintenance fees in 2012.  First usage is in 2013.


----------



## curbysplace (Aug 29, 2011)

gblotter said:


> Although this is now a done-deal, my curiosity will force me to continue monitoring Ko Olina prices.



Probably easier on the blood pressure not to monitor prices unless you are doing it just for fun.  You got a good deal--you are comfortable with the price--just enjoy it.  You can rationalize and justify a small premium as well worth it, with no regrets, for all the right reasons.


----------



## gblotter (Aug 29, 2011)

curbysplace said:


> Probably easier on the blood pressure not to monitor prices unless you are doing it just for fun.  You got a good deal--you are comfortable with the price--just enjoy it.  You can rationalize and justify a small premium as well worth it, with no regrets, for all the right reasons.


Yes - just for fun.

The only thing that causes my blood pressure to rise is when I think what I paid for my two developer weeks (back when I was young and foolish and didn't know about tug) - lol.


----------



## codypooh (Aug 29, 2011)

gblotter said:


> There are deals to be found at Ko Olina.  I recently won this 2BR EOY Ocean View week for $6960.
> 
> see http://www.ebay.com/itm/230660883734
> 
> ...



I'm all new to this and just recently attended a preview for the Ko'Olina Marriott Beach Club. We are very interested but I knew there were resales out there for a much better price. I have a few questions for you or for anyone here and any input is appreciated. 
-for resales, the preview rep told us to make sure that when we buy a resale, it is already under the new point system or if not yet converted that it is converted with the new point system. If we buy it with the old system, we can not convert it to new point system as a second owner. Is this true? 
To me the new point system seems to be easier and more open to book whenever/wherever you want as long as  you have the points.. 
-Also, how do we find out if the resale is old system or new point system?


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 29, 2011)

gblotter said:


> There are deals to be found at Ko Olina.  I recently won this 2BR EOY Ocean View week for $6960.
> 
> see http://www.ebay.com/itm/230660883734
> 
> ...



Is the unit that you won a lock-off?

The unit prices that you quoted above, are they lock-offs? 

Thanks,


----------



## gblotter (Aug 29, 2011)

Ron98GT said:


> Is the unit that you won a lock-off?
> 
> The unit prices that you quoted above, are they lock-offs?
> 
> Thanks,


Yes, the unit I won is a lockoff.  The eBay listing states: "DEEDED UNIT # 2622 (2BR/2BA LOCKOFF = SLEEP 8) / DEEDED WEEK # 46"

The eBay listing for the mountain view week says it is also a lockoff unit in the title: "MARRIOTT'S Ko Olina 2BR Lockoff PLATINUM Timeshare DEED"


----------



## codypooh (Aug 30, 2011)

gblotter said:


> Yes, the unit I won is a lockoff.  The eBay listing states: "DEEDED UNIT # 2622 (2BR/2BA LOCKOFF = SLEEP 8) / DEEDED WEEK # 46"
> 
> The eBay listing for the mountain view week says it is also a lockoff unit in the title: "MARRIOTT'S Ko Olina 2BR Lockoff PLATINUM Timeshare DEED"



Now that you have bought this unit, do you plan to join/convert it to the new point system they have? I'm curiuos as to a not original owner can convert to their new point system. I am not a current owner but is looking into purchasing a resale. Since I do not own any TS currently, I do not know everything about the old system. The new point system to me sounds easier to understand and much better than the old system but again, not a current owner so I can be wrong. I would love to purchase a resale but I need to understand it more and what I am getting into and the conversion from old system to new system, if I chose to.


----------



## gblotter (Aug 30, 2011)

codypooh said:


> Now that you have bought this unit, do you plan to join/convert it to the new point system they have?


Resale weeks purchased after 6/20/2010 are not eligible to enroll in the new points system.

A helpful thread exists to familiarize yourself better with the new points program - see  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=126709


----------



## larryallen (Aug 31, 2011)

That's about the right price for a Ko Olina ocean view on Ebay.  $6k EOY, $12k annual and $18k for 3 bedroom. Some auctions are $500 one way or the other depending on closing costs, fees, etc... but that's about right.  I still think the 3 bedroom at Ko Olina is the best deal. The last auctions they had on Ebay the seller kept shilling... and even then he could only shill it up to about $19k.


----------



## gblotter (Aug 31, 2011)

larryallen said:


> That's about the right price for a Ko Olina ocean view on Ebay.  $6k EOY, $12k annual and $18k for 3 bedroom. Some auctions are $500 one way or the other depending on closing costs, fees, etc... but that's about right.  I still think the 3 bedroom at Ko Olina is the best deal. The last auctions they had on Ebay the seller kept shilling... and even then he could only shill it up to about $19k.


I've been maintaining a spreadsheet of eBay selling prices for Ko Olina this year.  For the 2BR Ocean View annual units, the price range has been between $12,701 and $14,400 (plus closing costs).  There were a couple below that range that did not sell because the reserve price was not met.

Two years ago I took the Ko Olina sales tour and remember being so impressed with the 3BR units - there is definitely a wow factor.  And from a maintenance fee perspective it is a good deal.  But for our family 3BR would be overkill.  2BR suits us quite well.

I remember that particular 3BR eBay listing you refer to.  I was hesitant to go for a 3BR because there are relatively few of them by comparison, making the chances of getting your desired reservation less certain.  Ditto for the penthouse units.  I'm guessing that most of the 3BR inventory is now in the DC trust, complicating things even more.


----------



## tandemrider (Sep 2, 2011)

*Falling Ko Olina Prices*

Certainly the economy is a major factor in the falling prices but so was the inexcusable rising MF at MKO.  I suspect that a number of Ko Olina owners have decided to bail rather than continue to pay the steeply rising MF. In these difficult times MKO should have been holding the line on MF not raising them as much as they did.


----------



## Cobra1950 (Sep 2, 2011)

I still remember how arrogant the Marriott saleslady was when we went through a presentation pre points program, worst attitude I have ever seen.  Given these prices I sure am glad I walked away from her $27K "best deal ever and you would be stupid not to take it":rofl: 
    What are the MFs here now?


----------



## flyboy0681 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cobra1950 said:


> Given these prices I sure am glad I walked away from her $27K "best deal ever and you would be stupid not to take it"



"If you don't get in now you'll never be able to afford it!"


----------



## gblotter (Sep 5, 2011)

*How much for the view?*

How much for the view?  The premium paid for Ocean View over Mountain View seems to be about $2000 at Ko Olina these days.

This EOY Mountain View unit just sold for $4800.

see http://www.ebay.com/itm/270806833156


----------



## myoakley (Sep 5, 2011)

Has anyone been watching the e-bay sales of Marriott Maui timeshares? 
They seem to be in a downward spiral and are as low as Marriott Kauai Beach Club (which IMO is a tremendous bargain).  I am waiting for the flood of Nov.-Dec. resales when people try to rid themselves of the maintenance fees due in Jan.  If prices plummet even further, it will be a good time to jump for those wanting a Marriott Hawaiian timeshare.


----------



## gblotter (Sep 5, 2011)

myoakley said:


> Has anyone been watching the e-bay sales of Marriott Maui timeshares?
> They seem to be in a downward spiral and are as low as Marriott Kauai Beach Club (which IMO is a tremendous bargain).  I am waiting for the flood of Nov.-Dec. resales when people try to rid themselves of the maintenance fees due in Jan.  If prices plummet even further, it will be a good time to jump for those wanting a Marriott Hawaiian timeshare.


At both Maui Ocean Club and Kauai Beach Club, you will see quite a few 1BR units on eBay (and yes, it seems like the prices are indeed dropping).  This likely because the 1BR maintenance fees are so high (1BR maintenance fees are not much cheaper than 2BR maintenance fees).  There are relatively few 2BR units on eBay however.

I have been tracking eBay prices this year for all the Marriott timeshares in Hawaii.  If you give me more specifics about what you are looking for (location, view category, # bedrooms) then I can give you the price range for recent eBay sales.


----------



## cgeidl (Sep 5, 2011)

*New Disney Units may up Ko Olina prices*

They just started selling with a max price of $150,000 for one week.You think you would be buying the whole unit for that.The resort is stylish in Tahitian/Polynesian style and the prices there may have people fleeing to Ko Olina.


----------



## GregT (Sep 6, 2011)

gblotter said:


> At both Maui Ocean Club and Kauai Beach Club, you will see quite a few 1BR units on eBay (and yes, it seems like the prices are indeed dropping).  This likely because the 1BR maintenance fees are so high (1BR maintenance fees are not much cheaper than 2BR maintenance fees).  There are relatively few 2BR units on eBay however.
> 
> I have been tracking eBay prices this year for all the Marriott timeshares in Hawaii.  *If you give me more specifics about what you are looking for (location, view category, # bedrooms) then I can give you the price range for recent eBay sales*.



Have you seen any MOC Lahaina Villas that have sold?  Any view category?  Any pricing info would be appreciated.   Thanks very much!

Greg


----------



## gblotter (Sep 6, 2011)

GregT said:


> Have you seen any MOC Lahaina Villas that have sold?  Any view category?  Any pricing info would be appreciated.   Thanks very much!


There have been only 2 eBay auctions this year for Lahaina/Napili Villas - see for yourself:

This one did not sell because it was priced too high (especially for a Mountain View unit):
see http://www.ebay.com/itm/320718446241

This one was a very active auction with 44 bids.  Buyer had to pay past-due maintenance fees as well.
see http://www.ebay.com/itm/160579601647


----------



## GregT (Sep 6, 2011)

gblotter said:


> There have been only 2 eBay auctions this year for Lahaina/Napili Villas - see for yourself:
> 
> This one did not sell because it was priced too high (especially for a Mountain View unit):
> see http://www.ebay.com/itm/320718446241
> ...



Thanks for these -- I remember the second one -- it was listed as Ocean-Front, but because of the Unit #, it had to be Ocean-View.  I believe I even contacted the Seller and confirmed this, but 8201 is definitely OV in Lahaina Villas.

Thanks again!

Best,

Greg


----------



## MikeM132 (Sep 7, 2011)

larryallen said:


> That's about the right price for a Ko Olina ocean view on Ebay.  $6k EOY, $12k annual and $18k for 3 bedroom. Some auctions are $500 one way or the other depending on closing costs, fees, etc... but that's about right.  I still think the 3 bedroom at Ko Olina is the best deal. The last auctions they had on Ebay the seller kept shilling... and even then he could only shill it up to about $19k.



Well, it has not tanked as much as my Wachovia bank stock did. I am such a good investor I should be working at Bear Stearns.


----------



## gblotter (Sep 16, 2011)

gblotter said:


> There are deals to be found at Ko Olina.  I recently won this 2BR EOY Ocean View week for $6960.
> 
> see http://www.ebay.com/itm/230660883734
> 
> ...


No surprise, but this week just passed ROFR with Marriott.

With so much Ko Olina inventory already in the DC trust, I'm pretty sure that ROFR at Ko Olina will not be a problem (at any selling price).


----------



## brianfox (Sep 19, 2011)

In my opinion, Ko Olina prices have been holding relatively steady for the past year.  We purchased two annual 2BR mountain view weeks in the past 18 months.  The first for $9500 and the second for $9000.

It's amazing that when we first started eyeing Ko Olina in 2007, the going rate for the same annual 2BR on Ebay was $27000.  

There are still a decent number of Mountain view rooms that have a great ocean view.


----------



## gblotter (Sep 19, 2011)

brianfox said:


> In my opinion, Ko Olina prices have been holding relatively steady for the past year.  We purchased two annual 2BR mountain view weeks in the past 18 months.  The first for $9500 and the second for $9000.
> 
> It's amazing that when we first started eyeing Ko Olina in 2007, the going rate for the same annual 2BR on Ebay was $27000.
> 
> There are still a decent number of Mountain view rooms that have a great ocean view.


Ko Olina is a beautiful resort with or without an ocean view.  We have traded into Ko Olina twice in the past and were assigned very nice mountain view units overlooking the golf course.

For our purchase, it was worth a small premium to get an ocean view unit (in our case about $2000).  For other folks, the view category is not that important and I understand that too.

Our main goal was to avoid being assigned a unit facing the the oil refinery (I call this 'Iraqi View').


----------



## Armada (Sep 25, 2011)

cgeidl said:


> They just started selling with a max price of $150,000 for one week.You think you would be buying the whole unit for that.The resort is stylish in Tahitian/Polynesian style and the prices there may have people fleeing to Ko Olina.



$150K for one week!  For less than that, you can buy 3 weeks resale at 47 Park St.


----------



## larryallen (Sep 26, 2011)

BillMorrow said:


> $150K for one week!  For less than that, you can buy 3 weeks resale at 47 Park St.



$150k for a week is a JOKE!  You have to have money to burn. You can buy low end condos in Ko Olina for about $300k I think... for 52 weeks! I am not suggesting they are apples to apples but come on that's just throwing away money in my opinion. Obviously I don't have enough money!


----------



## marmite (Sep 26, 2011)

gblotter said:


> Our main goal was to avoid being assigned a unit facing the oil refinery (I call this 'Iraqi View').



Next time I go to Ko Olina, this is what I will be thinking (and laughing to myself).


----------



## chunkygal (Sep 27, 2011)

What I think when I don't get the exact view I want is that when I am asleep the view inside my eyelids is the same and when I am awake and on the beach it is all an ocean view.


----------



## familyoftravelers (Sep 27, 2011)

MikeM132 said:


> Well, it has not tanked as much as my Wachovia bank stock did. I am such a good investor I should be working at Bear Stearns.



Tell me about it.  How about my BofA stock?


----------



## gblotter (Dec 8, 2011)

gblotter said:


> There are deals to be found at Ko Olina.  I recently won this 2BR EOY Ocean View week for $6960.
> 
> see http://www.ebay.com/itm/230660883734


My closing is finally complete after nearly four long and frustrating months of dealing with Pacific Transfer closing company.

Because of the ineptitude of Pacific Transfer, I was forced to take over the final step of the closing process myself (i.e. ownership transfer by Marriott).  After sending in all the required info to Marriott along with the $25 transfer fee (paid out of my own pocket), it took Marriott just 4 days to get the unit listed under my name. This task is something that Pacific Transfer could not get accomplished in 6 weeks. If I had not taken these steps on my own, this "dance of the dunces" with Pacific Transfer likely would have continued for several more months.

Four months is a ridiculous amount of time to complete a timeshare closing.  In addition to this purchase, I have also bought two other timeshares this year.  For a Marriott Mountainside week, the closing took just 25 days from start to finish. For a Marriott Maui Ocean Club week, the closing took 55 days from start to finish.

I am just grateful that Pacific Transfer's poor processes did not derail the entire purchase and result in legal action.

The seller (selltimeshare.org) seems to be an honest timeshare resale broker - he is refunding to me the $25 transfer fee.  However, his alliance with Pacific Transfer is likely to doom his business I fear.  There is no reason to put up with the delays and frustrations associated with Pacific Transfer when there are a variety of highly-reputable closing services recommended here on tug.  When you are the buyer, you have the leverage to demand a good closing company rather than just go along with whatever the seller dictates.


----------



## darly2004 (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations!  We just signed our contract.  Our purchase price was a smidge higher than yours.  When did yours pass ROFR?  I hope ours pass.  I did not see too many deals on the Ko Olina properties when we looked.  Everyone was asking around $10k for EOY.  Hopefully ours will go through quickly.  Enjoy your timeshare!


----------



## gblotter (Dec 8, 2011)

darly2004 said:


> Congratulations!  We just signed our contract.  Our purchase price was a smidge higher than yours.  When did yours pass ROFR?  I hope ours pass.  I did not see too many deals on the Ko Olina properties when we looked.  Everyone was asking around $10k for EOY.  Hopefully ours will go through quickly.  Enjoy your timeshare!


We received ROFR waiver on 9/8/2011.  ROFR turnaround took only about 7 days after Marriott received the request.

I'm sure you will pass ROFR with no problems.  Marriott already has more Ko Olina inventory than they know what to do with, and they are currently finishing building 3 which will add even more Ko Olina inventory to the DC trust.  No worries.


----------



## MikeM132 (Dec 11, 2011)

gblotter said:


> EOY maintenance fees are roughly $827 (paid annually).



or, more exactly, 858.37 paid annually.


----------



## gblotter (Dec 31, 2011)

I tracked eBay sales for Ko Olina this year.  There were some great bargains to be found in 2011 (especially at year-end).

Summary below by category:

2BR Mountain View EOY
Low = $3,650  12/9/2011  http://www.ebay.com/itm/320806911896  (WOW! - congrats jhac007)
High = $7,300  8/14/2011  http://www.ebay.com/itm/250871581333

2BR Mountain View Annual
Low = $6,950  12/14/2011  http://www.ebay.com/itm/330657655695
High = $9,300  7/25/2011  http://www.ebay.com/itm/260821476529

2BR Ocean View EOY
Low= $6,250  10/25/2011  http://www.ebay.com/itm/330631043722
High = $7,500  12/10/2011  http://www.ebay.com/itm/330655781667

2BR Ocean View Annual
Low = $10,500  12/30/2011  http://www.ebay.com/itm/110798255793
High = $14,400  5/3/2011  http://www.ebay.com/itm/290559518288

For my part, I took advantage of the low resale prices this year and picked up additional weeks at Maui Ocean Club, Ko Olina, and Mountainside.


----------



## jhac007 (Jan 1, 2012)

gblotter said:


> I tracked eBay sales for Ko Olina this year.  There were some great bargains to be found in 2011 (especially at year-end).
> 
> Summary below by category:
> 
> ...



Thanks!  My deed has been sent for recording by the closing agent.  I am excited about becoming a Marriott owner.  Have traded for Beach Place, Ocean Pointe, Lakeshore Reserve, Grande Vista and Crystal Shores so I have tasted the fruit......Hawaii just adds a little more sugar! :whoopie: 

Jim


----------



## Time2Buy (Jan 17, 2012)

Is the bottom falling out on the market for Ko Olina? 

Two listings on Redweek with asking prices of $5995 and $6000 for annual Mountain View and 1 listing for EOY Ocean View at $5950.

An annual Mountain View is listed on MyResortNetwork.com for $4050.

These prices are less than what has been seen on eBay!

Greg


----------



## gblotter (Jan 17, 2012)

Time2Buy said:


> Is the bottom falling out on the market for Ko Olina?
> 
> Two listings on Redweek with asking prices of $5995 and $6000 for annual Mountain View and 1 listing for EOY Ocean View at $5950.
> 
> These prices are less than what has been seen on eBay!


Wow - those prices are very low indeed.

I agree that it is an ominous sign if Redweek is undercutting eBay on price.


----------



## Cobra1950 (Jan 17, 2012)

We are staying in Ko Olina this week, had not been here in 10 years and certainly the grounds and facilities are much improved, as well as there are a lot more local stores within a few miles to buy groceries, etc. from.
     However the huge LPG (natural gas) storage tanks are still a view eyesore "island view" as Marriott calls it and a terrorist security threat, although the marina and some staged palms help distract the view somewhat.  
      Weather has been mixed so far, supposed to be sunny as week progresses.
     Overall very glad we did not buy here 10 years ago, great for the occasional visit but not enough to justify the flight time; flight costs; and MFs as discussed in this blog.  Of course the loss in value if we had purchased 10 years ago when Marriott chided us for not buying of about $20,000 would not have been much good either.:hysterical:


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 17, 2012)

gblotter said:


> Wow - those prices are very low indeed.
> 
> I agree that it is an ominous sign if Redweek is undercutting eBay on price.



My ongoing thought is that few resorts / deeds anywhere are worth more than $5000 as above that you are much better off with other options such as trade or rental.  This falls right into line with that observation. 

It is best to go into any timeshare purchase retail or resale with the idea that on resale you'll get nothing. For the very best times / resorts/ views you may be able to get that $5000 but most will go for far less or even be giveaways. 

Get your value out through use and do not plan on any resale return is the best way. Naturally limiting your initial outlay to $5000 or less helps minimize any eventual loss when you are done with your purchase.  If you do get something out it will be a pleasant bonus vs a big unexpected hit to your financial plans if you mistakenly believe what you buy for more than $5000 will hold or even add to that value on resale. It isn't likely to happen and it's best to plan that way going in.  paying more than $5000 today is virtually a guarantee of an eventual loss - don't be mislead into that major miscalculation by slick retail sales or even resale value claims.  There is a maximum value to virtually every timeshare and it appears $5000 or less is it for 99% of them out there.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jan 17, 2012)

I bid on a Ko Olina MV unit on ebay a few years ago.  My bid topped at $12,500 and it sold for $12,900.  I dodged a bullet on that one.

Given MF vs rentals for a MV unit, I'm not sure I would take one for free.


----------



## gblotter (Jan 17, 2012)

Time2Buy said:


> ... and 1 listing for EOY Ocean View at $5950.


I contacted the Redweek seller about the EOY Ocean View listing for $5950.  2012 maintenance fees have already been paid, usage begins in 2012, but no week has been reserved yet - hmmm.

Seller also indicated that he has multiple weeks at this same price (both EOY Even and EOY Odd).  Does that make him a PCC seller?


----------



## larryallen (Jan 17, 2012)

I think $6k for an EOY OV is about right. The question is how much cheaper they would accept!?  I still like the 3 bedrooms much better than the 2 though due to proportionally more reasonable MFs.


----------



## Time2Buy (Jan 17, 2012)

larryallen said:


> I still like the 3 bedrooms much better than the 2 though due to proportionally more reasonable MFs.



There's not much in the way of 3BR units out there. I've made offers of $18K on the ones I found. One seller sent back the reply "This amount isn’t enough for a down payment!"

According to one broker, market value is currently $25K on annual 3BR units.

Greg


----------



## larryallen (Jan 17, 2012)

Time2Buy said:


> There's not much in the way of 3BR units out there. I've made offers of $18K on the ones I found. One seller sent back the reply "This amount isn’t enough for a down payment!"
> 
> According to one broker, market value is currently $25K on annual 3BR units.
> 
> Greg



If I remember correctly the last one on Ebay only went to $19k and that was with an apparent shill bidder so I would suggest market value is somewhere south of $19k.


----------



## Time2Buy (Jan 17, 2012)

gblotter said:


> I contacted the Redweek seller about the EOY Ocean View listing for $5950.  2012 maintenance fees have already been paid, usage begins in 2012, but no week has been reserved yet - hmmm.
> 
> Seller also indicated that he has multiple weeks at this same price (both EOY Even and EOY Odd).  Does that make him a PCC seller?



Did the seller have more than one week of each type? If so, he's likely a PCC trying to dump inventory to avoid shelling out for maintenance fees.


Greg


----------



## gblotter (Jan 17, 2012)

Time2Buy said:


> Did the seller have more than one week of each type? If so, he's likely a PCC trying to dump inventory to avoid shelling out for maintenance fees.


Seller mentioned that he had one EOY Even and one EOY Odd at that price.

He also said that the 2012 maintenance fees had already been paid.


----------



## dneveu (Jan 18, 2012)

*Redweek information*

Could someone PM me with the redweek owner's information regarding the EOY 2 bedroom ocean view units which were mentioned around $6k?   We would be interesting in contacting owner and we are having trouble with our redweek  account. Thank you very much.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Time2Buy said:


> There's not much in the way of 3BR units out there. I've made offers of $18K on the ones I found. One seller sent back the reply "This amount isn’t enough for a down payment!"
> 
> According to one broker, market value is currently $25K on annual 3BR units.
> 
> Greg



A couple of years ago an EOY 3BR listed for $9,000 on Redweek.  It sold in about one day.


----------



## Time2Buy (Jan 20, 2012)

> We have a seller that needs to sell a Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club. This is a 2 bedroom and 2 bath  Annual Platinum Floating week OCEANVIEW. Great price at $19,500 plus closing costs are $825. Occupancy is 2013. Buyer will be responsible for 2012 Maintenance fee. Marriott is very active on their buybacks so you WILL NOT FIND A BETTER PRICE. Serious Inquiry Only Please. Maint. fees at this resort are  $1,716.74 annually. This will sell today so if interested contact me to get it under contract.



Just received this from a timeshare broker. I found it pretty amusing in light of the prices reported here and that everything sold at Ko Olina seems to be passing ROFR.

Greg


----------



## gblotter (Jan 20, 2012)

Time2Buy said:


> Just received this from a timeshare broker. I found it pretty amusing in light of the prices reported here and that everything sold at Ko Olina seems to be passing ROFR.


Usage begins in 2013 but buyer is responsible for 2012 Maintenance Fees?  What a deal.


----------

